# Dovetail Jig beginners help please!



## 1garageman (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this GREAT website I just found, and also to Dovetail Jig that my wife got my for my birthday last Sunday. I was wondering if you guys/girls could recommend some online videos to help me out. And also you help and input are very welcome also. I think the new Porta-Cable Dovetail Jig will be an essential tool in making many woodworking projects for the future. 
Thanks a lot in advance!!!
Rich

















PS:I just must say what a great wife for getting this for my birthday!


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

Go


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rich.

Again, Youtube is your friend. I found 87 videos on
the "porta-cable dovetail jig".

Also , a search of the forum may provide much information.

Make sure you post some photos of your projects...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Ditto what James said.......... Pictures and videos are wonderdful.

Have fun with the Jig, it's a good one. It looks like you are off to a good start with your practice piece in the pic


----------



## 1garageman (Jul 23, 2012)

Ya I can't wait to make some projects with it. I will defiantly check out YouTube.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Make something nice for the wife! ........ and later hint how much easier and quicker a second router would be using the Jig. :yes4:


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't know about your wife, but mine loves boxes. Fortunately, she's especially attracted to the uh, "rustic" or "primitive" ones that were my earliest efforts!!

With the lighting in my shop, and the age of my eyes, one of my biggest challenges is in setup is getting the depth right. I've decided to make a few depth blocks to aid in the setup. Or...maybe just pick up a depth gauge and quit trying to kneel in front of the jig while adjusting the router.

earl


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Same here on the eyes Earl they ain't what they used to be but fortunately not to your degree. However you will find me kneeling in the shop... not to see what I'm doing but praying that this time I will get it right!


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi *Rich* - congrats on your new DT jig! 

Currently, I own two DT jigs, i.e. the Keller and the Porter-Cable 4212 (a step up from yours - just an extra template); keep in mind that in addition to doing DT & finger joints, there is a slot to produce rabbets & dadoes, which I've used on a number of small projects.

Also, there is a supplemental manual - check HERE - PDF FILE that you may find useful - good luck and let us know your results!


----------



## 1garageman (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
My wife is requesting a recipe box right now. I messed around last night and made my first box, well at lest joined 4 pieces of wood together, no top or bottom, LOL . 
I had trouble getting the "Jig" placed correctly in the right spot. I was cutting the Jigs to deep and had to make some adjustments. I am truly REALLY LOVING this device!!!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

Rich: I have the same PC jig. It works great and also print the suplimental manual and stick it in the box. When doing full dovetails it is a good idea to have 2 routers to aid in the set up so you don't have to keep changing between straight and dovetail bits. Have fun!


----------

